
Ask HN: Secondary monitor for travel? - personjerry
I know (and have experience with) working with a second monitor increases productivity dramatically. However I am currently a student and need to get around to my classes. Has HN had any experiences carrying a secondary, USB-powered monitor for use with a laptop, in order to increase programming productivity?
======
detaro
I could imagine using a tablet with some remote app, maybe? Haven't tried it
though.

